# What shampoo for itchy shepherd?



## Kerrslight (Nov 6, 2015)

Hey guys, first time poster here.

I've got a GSD, about a year and a half now. He's always seemed to have some form of allergies, maybe just dry skin. Taken him to the vet several times and they told me that he did have some dry skin issues, but it was too early to tell for allergies. I originally was feeding him Royal Canin, but have since switched to Taste of the Wild for the grain free qualities. That seemed to help a bit for the itching, plus he actually eats it. (Not the biggest eater)

My vet originally recommended an oatmeal based shampoo, which I picked up, but I found when its not mixed with aloe, it can really dry out the skin. My aunt has always had GSD so she recommended Miracle Coat. Tea tree based shampoo. I ended up picking that up on amazon and it should be here tomorrow so I'll try it out. My buddy was up all night itching and gnawing on himself. Gave him a zyrtec and sprayed some anti-itch spray on there and he finally got some sleep.

What do you guys think or know about this shampoo? Do you guys recommend anything else? Just want to help the poor guy out.

Here's a link to the stuff I bought.
Pet Shampoos : Amazon.com: Miracle Coat Original Tea Tree Shampoo 16-Ounce

This is Koors..


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Kerrslight!

If you are feeding a grain free food, he should not be bathed with and "Oatmeal" shampoo, which is a grain! 

The shampoo you posted has some good herbal ingredients but some questionable chemicals! You need to go either "natural" or "chemical based" depending which side of the street you are on!

Use Raw Organic Apple Cider Vinegar: Raw Organic Apple Cider Vinegar has anti-inflammatory, anti-fungal and anti-bacterial properties. It can be used internally and externally. You will see "The Mother" floating around in the bottle, which holds the medicinal properties.

Purchase some Organic Raw Apple Cider Vinegar from a health food store and make a 50/50 mix of the the ACV and purified water (not city tap water) and after the bath rub this down into the skin/coat being careful of eyes. Let dog drip dry. You can put some in a spray bottle and spray on their coats and specific bad spots (if skin is not opened) a few times per day till you see improvement. Also use this to wipe out ears.

Could he have mites?
Try this Pinna Pedal Reflex Test for Sarcoptic:
"To do the *Pedal-Pinna Reflex Test*, Simply take the Pinna (the ear flap) between your thumb and forefinger and vigorously scratch the surface of the underside of the Pinna with the forefinger. Dogs with no mange mites seldom work the back leg in a scratching motion. Dogs with sarcoptic mites almost always will demonstrate an involuntary scratching motion with the back leg while you are scratching the Pinna during the Pedal-Pinna Reflex Test."

You may want to change to a higher quality food such as: *FROMM'S FOUR STAR (grain free): *Four-Star Gourmet Recipes for dogs - Fromm Family Foods locator: Find a store that carries Fromm
4 Star Non Grains include: Beef Frittata, Surf N Turf, Salmon Tunalini, Pork & Peas, Lamb & Lentil, or Game Bird.


OR


Acana: 
*ACANA REGIONALS (grain free):* Acana Regionals | Acana Store locator: Store Locator | Acana


*Great products for skin & health! 
*
*Sh-emp Oil* (Combination of Herring Oil, Coconut Oil and Hemp Oil): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/SH-EMP-OIL.html


*Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Sunday-Sundae.html 


Moms


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Both my dogs would scratch and scratch. I put them both on fish oil. It solved the problem.


----------



## Kerrslight (Nov 6, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi Kerrslight!
> 
> If you are feeding a grain free food, he should not be bathed with and "Oatmeal" shampoo, which is a grain!
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the information! When I get home today I'll check him for mites. I'll also look into that food!



Nikitta said:


> Both my dogs would scratch and scratch. I put them both on fish oil. It solved the problem.


Could you elaborate on this please. Are you talking just fish oil tablets or the actual oil? My dog has figured out what pills are and is not a fan.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Might be a good idea to take him to see a specialists if there are any veterinary dermatologists in your area.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

I second the advice about mange mites but warn only that early on, my boy did not respond to the pinna-pedal test, scrapings were negative and the vet moved on to an allergy diagnosis. But it was mites. 

Also, for dry skin/coat consider krill oil capsules instead of fish oil. No odor whatsover and no upset stomach that sometimes happens with fish oil. I give my boy 2, 500mg capsules a day, given his size.


----------

